# Expat Landlord Insurance



## MarSal (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi

We're all ready to come out to Spain in October and are trying to organise the landlord insurance for our UK property.

Having done some comparisons we then found out that most companies won't insure expats (eg Axa). This is despite us using a full management service from our letting agency.

We know that Direct Line will do so but would like to find at least one comparison (as their quote looks a bit steep!).

Can anyone recommend other insurance companies or maybe have had similar issues when letting out their UK property?

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## jennyx (Sep 13, 2016)

Just renewed mine last week with Ashburnham Insurance. I do search round each year but struggle to find many options. Ashburnham are pretty reasonable though.


----------



## MarSal (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks very much Jennyx

Like yourself, we did some more shopping around but went with Ashburnham as we found them very reasonable and helpful.


----------

